# I need Schwinn Experts help! Schwinn mystery?



## barneyguey (Jul 4, 2017)

Howdy!

I have a 1945-46? Schwinn Dx. Someone gave it to me but it was missing the fenders, fork, wheels etc.
The kickstand is tapered like normal. The seat post clamp has raised A.S. letters like normal. The frame is as it should be with one exception, I can't find a rear fender to fit, the hole spacing is off. The area where you bolt the fender in place at the top near the seat post is solid tubing rather than the u-shape metal piece that's normally there on Post War bikes? 

PLEASE HELP! I need a fender for the rear of this bike!  Thanks, Barry

That's some unknown brand of fender I put on the rear of it.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 4, 2017)

Early 46.  You need a short fender.  Hard to find.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for the information! Any Idea who may be hording one?


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 4, 2017)

You could always ride fenderless


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2017)

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 4, 2017)

Sometimes, except after it rains when riding through puddles.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 6, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Sometimes, except after it rains when riding through puddles.




Three words "Rub ber pants"! And didn't someone in your past tell you to stay out of the puddles? Hum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2017)

Any fenders out there for my 1946 dx?


----------



## ChattyMatty (Nov 30, 2017)

Headed over to my old man's place tomorrow, I'll take some measurements on a mystery fender I bought a couple years a go. NOS, with the holes along the edge for the skirt guard, the vendor swore up and down it was pre-war. Didn't fit any of the 4 pre-war frames I had at the time, but it did fit his "1947" fat bar perfectly, so I gave it to him. If memory serves it had all the features a pre-war fender, but the dimples and the mounting holes aligned with the post-war seat stays and bridge.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 30, 2017)

ChattyMatty said:


> Headed over to my old man's place tomorrow, I'll take some measurements on a mystery fender I bought a couple years a go. NOS, with the holes along the edge for the skirt guard, the vendor swore up and down it was pre-war. Didn't fit any of the 4 pre-war frames I had at the time, but it did fit his "1947" fat bar perfectly, so I gave it to him. If memory serves it had all the features a pre-war fender, but the dimples and the mounting holes aligned with the post-war seat stays and bridge.



That would be great! Thank you very much! I have been having a very hard time finding a fender to fit in the rear of that bike. Have a great day. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChattyMatty (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in getting these up but here she is. Fit's his '47 perfectly, but that frame has the standard U-shaped stamped bridge. Distance from the center of the obloid slot for the chainstay bridge to the hole for the seatstay bridge is 15 1/2". It's been several years since I've had multiple fenders in my possession to compare, and just as long since I researched trying to find a mate for this but if my dusty memory serves the unusual combination of features on this fender is that it has the smaller edge bead around the radius and lack of a tack welded reinforcement at the slot (pre-war features) but has the crimped trailing edge (not a 'razor edge') and the bolt hole locations of the post war bikes. It is a 'deep' fender (wraps around the tire more than the fender on your bike) and needless to say, the width of a heavyweight frame.

Again, my memories on the chronology of the details is likely faulty, I'll leave to to gallery to correct me, but like I say, the vendor I got this from swore up and down that it fit his pre-war frames, though I only had standard models at my disposal, no Autocycles to compare (a '38 Model C, '39 DX and two '41-ish DX's at the time). Dad still has one of the 41's and no way this fender fits it. Hope everyone's corrections to my memory will help you find something


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2017)

ChattyMatty said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting these up but here she is. Fit's his '47 perfectly, but that frame has the standard U-shaped stamped bridge. Distance from the center of the obloid slot for the chainstay bridge to the hole for the seatstay bridge is 15 1/2". It's been several years since I've had multiple fenders in my possession to compare, and just as long since I researched trying to find a mate for this but if my dusty memory serves the unusual combination of features on this fender is that it has the smaller edge bead around the radius and lack of a tack welded reinforcement at the slot (pre-war features) but has the crimped trailing edge (not a 'razor edge') and the bolt hole locations of the post war bikes. It is a 'deep' fender (wraps around the tire more than the fender on your bike) and needless to say, the width of a heavyweight frame.
> 
> Again, my memories on the chronology of the details is likely faulty, I'll leave to to gallery to correct me, but like I say, the vendor I got this from swore up and down that it fit his pre-war frames, though I only had standard models at my disposal, no Autocycles to compare (a '38 Model C, '39 DX and two '41-ish DX's at the time). Dad still has one of the 41's and no way this fender fits it. Hope everyone's corrections to my memory will help you find something
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! The fender I have in there was just some old aftermarket Fender I put in there. I'll measure the distance between the holes and get back to you. Thank you very much and have a great evening. Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 4, 2017)

Howdy! I measured the fender today and it is 14 1/2" between mounting holes. I had already thought about the fender you have and decided against it, so it being the wrong size makes it nice. I think I'd destroy it trying to weld up the holes anyway. Thanks for the trouble you went through to show me the fender. Merry Christmas! Barry


----------

